# how to find old version of DPP?



## crazydogrun (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyone know where to locate an older version of DPP for download, say 4.5.10? Did a search, but everything I found links to the new version 4.6.10 which has been nothing but trouble -- images don't display adjustments properly.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi CDR. 
I have DPP 4.5.20 you are welcome to it if I can get it on to google drive or something, it won't be until tomorrow evening U.K. time though. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## crazydogrun (Apr 4, 2017)

Excellent! That would be much appreciated. New version is driving me batty.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2017)

FYI, if you don't want to wait you can try selecting an older OS. For example, on the Canon Europe website, if I go to the DPP download page and select OS X 10.9 Mavericks as my OS (which is three back from current), it offers DPP 4.5.20 as the full version download.


----------



## crazydogrun (Apr 4, 2017)

Good idea Neuro, but should have specified I'm Windows 10 (64 bit). My bad. Older DPP version is available for OSX, but apparently not for windows. Grumble.


----------



## PavelR (Apr 4, 2017)

4.5.20 can be downloaded from http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/dc/dppw4520.html
SN of the camera is needed...


----------



## crazydogrun (Apr 4, 2017)

Spoke with another photographer having the same issues. New version seems to use the GPU differently (our guess), so calculations take forever, giving the appearance of being non-responsive. Maybe not a bug, but annoying. 

The canon.jp site did the trick to recover old version. Thx!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi CDR. 
So you managed to decipher how to download in Japanese and have a copy now or do you still need me to share one? 

Cheers, Graham. 



crazydogrun said:


> Spoke with another photographer having the same issues. New version seems to use the GPU differently (our guess), so calculations take forever, giving the appearance of being non-responsive. Maybe not a bug, but annoying.
> 
> The canon.jp site did the trick to recover old version. Thx!


----------



## crazydogrun (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Graham, have it covered. Deciphered the Japanese after a couple of random guesses. Much appreciate the offer.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi CDR.
> So you managed to decipher how to download in Japanese and have a copy now or do you still need me to share one?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok cool, please let us know if it cured your problem. 

Cheers, Graham. 



crazydogrun said:


> Thanks Graham, have it covered. Deciphered the Japanese after a couple of random guesses. Much appreciate the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazydogrun (Apr 5, 2017)

Yup, 4.5.20 is faster for me. Version 4.6.10 takes a minute to process the image. 4.5.20 takes seconds. At work I'm using a 4k monitor and Quadro M4000 gpu with 5DSr images. YMMV.



Valvebounce said:


> Ok cool, please let us know if it cured your problem.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------

